# Diuretics?



## Vieope (Jan 10, 2005)

_I have been quite carbs and sodium friendly in the last weeks and I need some quick fix to feel all deserty inside, in two days. I heard of taraxatone and dandelion roots, what works faster than them? Does green tea help with water retention? 
Thanks _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

_Hey nice people, I just bought some lasix(furosemide). Each pill has 40mg how much should I take it? Using it for one day is enough? Should I supplement with potassium and drink some gatorade as well for my electrolytes? How much liquid should I expect to drop? 

 _


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey nice people, I just bought some lasix(fluosemide). Each pill has 40mg how much should I take it? Using it for one day is enough? Should I supplement with potassium and drink some gatorade as well for my electrolytes? How much liquid should I expect to drop? _
> 
> _ _


Lasix is the shiznit for me!
My freind hooked me up with some.I took 1 pill,and took about 4 looooonnnggg pisses in 1 hour.I didn't drink any water either,I just wanted to see how it was.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

_Thanks. Do you have any idea how many lites did you drop? Any side-effects? _


----------



## gopro (Jan 11, 2005)

Lasix is an extremely powerful diuretic that can dramatically flush out electolytes in the urine. It has been responsible for more hospitalizations than any other drug in bodybuilding.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Lasix is an extremely powerful diuretic that can dramatically flush out electolytes in the urine. It has been responsible for more hospitalizations than any other drug in bodybuilding.


_I was about to swallow the pill when I read this... 
Do you think that 20mg or 40mg used only once is still dangerous? _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

_Anybody else to comment?  
I think bawling might help. _


----------



## butterfly (Jan 11, 2005)

How much does it say to take on the box???


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 11, 2005)

i wouldn't screw with it.  drink tons of water and you'll drop the water you're holding.  not worth the risk imho


----------



## butterfly (Jan 11, 2005)

It should be safe to take if you ONLY take the amount recommended on the packaging though.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/LAS1220.HTM

This might help.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> How much does it say to take on the box???




_Here are the two most respectful links that I found. In the box it says an adult may take from 40mg to 80mg. I am considering taking 20mg. I am a little bit hesitant because in every bodybuilding article I read it says the exact same thing GoPro said, that it is extremely dangerous but maybe only with prolonged use? The good part is that it can drop almost 8 lbs of water. 
http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/furos_ids.htm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/medmaster/a682858.html _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i wouldn't screw with it.  drink tons of water and you'll drop the water you're holding.  not worth the risk imho


_Yeah but I need a quick fix.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> It should be safe to take if you ONLY take the amount recommended on the packaging though.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/LAS1220.HTM
> 
> This might help.



_Thanks  _


----------



## butterfly (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't realize Lasix is for high blood pressure and not meant as a diurectic alone.  Maybe you should just go with the 20mg if that.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I didn't realize Lasix is for high blood pressure and not meant as a diurectic alone.  Maybe you should just go with the 20mg if that.


_Yes it is but I read that it doesn´t affect normal blood pressure. I need to find the link to that.. _


----------



## butterfly (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey if the Lasix doesn't work out for you you could take Yasmin, it has a diuretic in it


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey if the Lasix doesn't work out for you you could take Yasmin, it has a diuretic in it


_Hey!  

Lasix is so tempting because it is supposed to work so well, I read about people droping 6 to 8 lbs of water. I know it is just for one day but it sounds good. I will buy some gatorade, and potassium with calcium supplement when I take the 20mg dose. _


----------



## gopro (Jan 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey!
> 
> Lasix is so tempting because it is supposed to work so well, I read about people droping 6 to 8 lbs of water. I know it is just for one day but it sounds good. I will buy some gatorade, and potassium with calcium supplement when I take the 20mg dose. _



What is the purpose of dropping water for one day? Also, the water will not only come from subQ stores, but also from muscle, which makes them look a bit flat.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 12, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey!  _
> 
> _Lasix is so tempting because it is supposed to work so well, I read about people droping 6 to 8 lbs of water. I know it is just for one day but it sounds good. I will buy some gatorade, and potassium with calcium supplement when I take the 20mg dose. _


IT is pretty strong,My Buddy he had CHF(congested heart failure) and I guess somethin happened with his kidneys and he started gaing weight,we went to the doctors and they gave him lasix and this is no lie-you know those card board urine collectin things?he filled up 2 and a half of them in one standing!No he takes lasix on a daily basis,but that one time was like whoa!but when they gave it to him in the hospital,I think it was through his I.V


----------



## Vieope (Jan 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of dropping water for one day? Also, the water will not only come from subQ stores, but also from muscle, which makes them look a bit flat.





			
				RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> IT is pretty strong,My Buddy he had CHF(congested heart failure) and I guess somethin happened with his kidneys and he started gaing weight,we went to the doctors and they gave him lasix and this is no lie-you know those card board urine collectin things?he filled up 2 and a half of them in one standing!No he takes lasix on a daily basis,but that one time was like whoa!but when they gave it to him in the hospital,I think it was through his I.V



_Hey GoPro and Rex, well the beach is the reason for droping the water for just one day and it would be nice to know that I can take this pill any time I want if I get too much water retention. In U.S the pilll needs prescription, here it is sold OTC. 
Actually I have no idea how much those urine cardboard things look like but it must be a lot for you to mention. Any of you know with what I can fight the effects of a diuretics if it become too strong? Obviously water, potassium, calcium and gatorade for more electrolytes, anything else? Thanks  _


----------

